# Ask the next person a question



## Matt11111 (Aug 3, 2016)

Ok, Ok, I know what you're thinking. MATT, WHAT ARE YOU DOING? THE ASSUMPTIONS THREAD IS PRETTY MUCH EXACTLY THE SAME. Well, with this thread, you can ask more open ended questions than the assumptions thread would allow. For example, I might say

"Next person's favorite hobby is computer programming."

On the assumptions thread, we could get an answer like:

"No"

Or

"No, I prefer video games."

We can't be sure. And more often than not, the former would be chosen. But with this thread, you can ask the next person.

"What's your favorite hobby?"

And you can learn more about them this way than you could with the assumptions thread, because you can more easily get the more specific answers you want.

How long until all my off-topic threads and those I've inspired others to create get closed and I get banned from Speedsolving forever?

First question: What's your favorite event?


----------



## Loiloiloi (Aug 3, 2016)

3x3, since I'm still a beginner cuber and haven't really found an event to call my favorite. I feel like it's kinda the default until I learn about more events.

Next question: what's your most memorable cubing experience?


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 3, 2016)

March 18, 2016. My friend and I are heading up to Troy for a Mathcounts competition. First we watch Star Wars: A New Hope. anyway, he wants to learn how to solve a 2x2. I teach him, and since then, he's memorized all the Varasano algs... except for Y-perm. We spent the entire 3 and a half hour long ride back to Brooklyn drilling the algs through his brain.

I have some more, but this is the first that came to mind.

Next: What do you usually do on the weekends?


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 4, 2016)

I usually play video games or practice 3x3

Next: Which Non-WCA puzzle do you practice the most?


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 4, 2016)

Curvy Copter. It's pretty much the only WCA puzzle I own.

Next: Would you rather be rich and hated by everyone or poor and everyone loves you?


----------



## asacuber (Aug 4, 2016)

Friends are better so yeah the latter
Are you a last minute rush on school assignments? If so specify which


----------



## gateway cuber (Aug 4, 2016)

no not really

next question: do you live near St. Louis, MO


----------



## Qcumber (Aug 4, 2016)

(It's YOU again!) No, I don't. I live near Toronto.

Next question: What's your day job, if any?


----------



## gateway cuber (Aug 4, 2016)

Yes it's me, what's that all about?

anyway, I'm to young for a job.

Next Question: Are you sub-10 on 3x3 or sub-4 on pyra?


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 4, 2016)

None of the above. I'm sub-16 on 3x3, and I don't even know what my deal is with Pyra.

Next: Should I delete this thread and stick to the assumptions thread?


----------



## gateway cuber (Aug 4, 2016)

yes

do I need to ask this question?


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Aug 4, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> yes
> 
> do I need to ask this question?


Depends, do you want the thread to continue?
Next: Do you think 3x3 is too maimstream?


----------



## DTCuber (Aug 4, 2016)

GoldCubes29 said:


> I usually play video games or practice 3x3
> 
> Next: Which Non-WCA puzzle do you practice the most?



I practice the X-Cube the most because it is an amazing puzzle. It is also the first puzzle for which I invented my own method.



wir3sandfir3s said:


> Depends, do you want the thread to continue?
> Next: Do you think 3x3 is too maimstream?



3x3 is the main event. It *cannot* be _too _mainstream.

Next question: What are your mains?


----------



## Sion (Aug 4, 2016)

2x2: guanpo
3x3: Alpha Chun 2
4x4: Yusu R
5x5: Shengshou
Pyra: Cyclone boys
Skewb: Shengshou
Mega: S.Aurora
Squan: Squanlong
Clock: LingAo

What was your first main?


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 5, 2016)

My first 3x3 Main was the YJ Yulong

Next: What are your PBs?


----------



## GSahu (Aug 5, 2016)

13.38s 3X3 single(Extremely locky, it was done with a Rubik's brand one since my Guanlong got broken, i am getting a new one on my b-day but can't decide which one  ) and 19.22s Ao5

Have you ever played a browser based online RPG and it got shut down?


----------



## Loiloiloi (Aug 8, 2016)

Absolutely! I played many online browser games when I was a kid, one I tried to find recently was one that was called "MillsBerry" and it was advertised on cereal boxes. You got to have a house and play games and feed your character, pretty similar to neopets. I was really upset to find out it shut down, when I was looking for it for nostalgia purposes.

Have you ever got an autograph from a well known cuber before? If so, who?


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 9, 2016)

No. However Mats Valk may be going to my next competition. 

Have you ever gotten a puzzle that you immediately regret buying after first turns?


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Aug 14, 2016)

Idk if this counts, but for my bday I got a BaiTai Clock. I shoulda just waited for the QiYi...

Do you listen to music when doing solves at home?


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 16, 2016)

No, but I should in the future.

Do you like to read a lot?


----------



## virginia (Aug 19, 2016)

No, but my mom is a librarian. 

Next person: How many puzzles do you own and what us your favorite puzzle of all time that you may or may not own.


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 20, 2016)

Around 12.

My favorite puzzle of all time that I own is my Guoguan Yuexiao since it performs extremely well and has helped me get Sub-25 singles.

Next: When will you go to your next comp and if you have gone to one then do you plan to go to any?


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Nov 10, 2016)

December 4th, and I plan to go to as many as possible.

Next: do you stalk the mailbox when cubes are coming in?


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 10, 2016)

Yup. My grandmother is pretty annoyed by it.

Next: How many letters are in your full name?


----------



## Rcuber123 (Nov 11, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Yup. My grandmother is pretty annoyed by it.
> 
> Next: How many letters are in your full name?


8
It's actually pretty funny that my full name has 8 letters both in English and in Hebrew even though my first name in English is three letters and last name five and in Hebrew both of them have four 

How many 3x3s do u have?


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Nov 11, 2016)

9 (Some super old one, Rubik's, Rubik's 2.0, ThunderClap V1, Weilong GTS, Sail, ThunderClap V2, Gans Air, Valk), but it'll be 10 when my Valk M arrives (if I live to see the day, its taking ages).

How many non NxN WCA puzzles do you have?


----------



## Rcuber123 (Nov 11, 2016)

JaredRB9000 said:


> 9 (Some super old one, Rubik's, Rubik's 2.0, ThunderClap V1, Weilong GTS, Sail, ThunderClap V2, Gans Air, Valk), but it'll be 10 when my Valk M arrives (if I live to see the day, its taking ages).
> 
> How many non NxN WCA puzzles do you have?


2 megas 2 Skewbs and 3 pyras and 2 broken pyras (if u count those)

What's ur main event?


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Nov 11, 2016)

3x3 at the moment... but I just recently learned how to solve a Square-1 and some other WCA puzzles, so that could be subject to change.

What's the last thing you've ordered?


----------



## Rcuber123 (Nov 11, 2016)

GoldCubes29 said:


> 3x3 at the moment... but I just recently learned how to solve a Square-1 and some other WCA puzzles, so that could be subject to change.
> 
> What's the last thing you've ordered?


Fangshi shishuang moyu magnetic pyra and big Qiyi sail.

What's ur favorite 3x3 that isn't ur main (by favorite I don't mean best performing just one u think is cool.for example a 42mm zanchi or big Qiyi sail)?


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Nov 12, 2016)

Valk 3 for the feel, it's not my main cause mine got messed up...

Do you think Kilominx should replace Clock? (yes lol)


----------



## FakeMMAP (Nov 12, 2016)

no, but it could be added... as long as we also add face cube 

do you know any square-1 solvers who uses roux? (apart from me xD)


----------



## asacuber (Nov 13, 2016)

Uhh no

Do you think that moyu will never release a clock?


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Nov 13, 2016)

I know that QiYi has a prototype, so MoYu might, but I really don't care I just want one that isn't trash.

Do you have 25+ puzzles?


----------



## asacuber (Nov 13, 2016)

No 20ish I guess...
Do you think Gan should make puzzles other than 3x3?


----------



## Shining Banana (Nov 13, 2016)

Yes, why have they not done it yet?

What´s the scariest kids movie you have ever seen.


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Nov 14, 2016)

Shrek :}

What is/are your main goal(s) in your cubing lifetime?


----------



## Shining Banana (Nov 14, 2016)

I don´t really have a goal.

Is your birthday in november?


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Nov 14, 2016)

No

At competitions do you cube by yourself while waiting or talk to other cubers?


----------



## Umm Roux? (Nov 15, 2016)

I haven't been to one but if I do, I would probably talk to cubers(I am very lucky that I realizzed that it auto-corrected to cubes) and practice right before my next solve. 

Who uses these forums more than social media?


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 15, 2016)

Meeeeeeee. I tend to use forums in general more than social media. Speedsolving, Smashboards, Bulbagarden...

Next: What's your favorite organ in the body? (I'm in bio class right now, soooo)


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Nov 16, 2016)

Brain, so we could learn all the algs.

Next: What is the smallest puzzle you own, and how small is it? (mm)


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 7, 2017)

a 2x2, 50 mm lol.

What is the biggest puzzle you one, how big is it?


----------



## heyitsconnor (Sep 10, 2017)

a mf5s, i think its 64mm

whats the hardest puzzle you own?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 10, 2017)

my 7x7.

Whats the easiest puzzle you own?


----------



## heyitsconnor (Sep 10, 2017)

my x-man pyra  (not a big collection you see)

whats the cheapest puzzle you own?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 10, 2017)

MF3RS

Whats the most expensive puzzle you own?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 18, 2017)

My shengshou 10x10, got it for only $80 off amazon though.

what is your favorite food?


----------



## heyitsconnor (Sep 18, 2017)

pizza

pineapple on pizza or not


----------



## GarethBert11 (Sep 18, 2017)

Pineapple on pizza

Are you single?


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 19, 2017)

Yes, and not interested ok

What would you do if you woke up to find all your cubes were scrambled.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 19, 2017)

I would assume it was my brother, then go find him and steal all his candy or something.

What would you do if you got free tickets for the 2019 WC?


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 19, 2017)

probably sell them as there is practically no chance i would be allowed to go.

what would you do if your brother was away for the weekand you woke up and found all your cubes in pieces


----------



## greentgoatgal (Sep 21, 2017)

Blame the other 4 siblings 

What was the 4th cube you learned to solve?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 21, 2017)

IDK, either skewb or 4x4. I learned 3x3, then 2x2, then pyraminx first tho.

What is your cheapest puzzle you own?


----------



## greentgoatgal (Sep 21, 2017)

A shengshou 3x3 from Amazon. My first cube lol

How long have you been cubing?


----------



## jam66150 (Sep 21, 2017)

i've been cubing for about a year now and im only learning cfop

are you a single pringle like me?(not interested i don't need to be depressed after a break up i need to focus on cubing)


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 21, 2017)

not even 14 lol so yes.

If you could have the skills of one cuber, who would it be?


----------



## greentgoatgal (Sep 21, 2017)

Feliks

What is your largest cube?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 21, 2017)

Yuxin 7x7 lol.

What is your most expensive puzzle?


----------



## greentgoatgal (Sep 22, 2017)

$20 Gan cube  But I'm about to get a $50 Valk M 

What is your smallest cube?


----------



## GarethBert11 (Sep 22, 2017)

2x2 budget guanpo
Your favorite non-WCA puzzle?


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 22, 2017)

Qiyi 2x2x3

Least favourite puzzle


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 22, 2017)

my old moyu skewb. 

What is your least favorite part about cubing?


----------



## greentgoatgal (Sep 22, 2017)

Finding the right cube & setup

How many people have you influenced to start cubing?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 23, 2017)

0.

How did you discover cubing?


----------



## greentgoatgal (Sep 24, 2017)

Google 

Have you ever met a sub 6 cuber?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 24, 2017)

Yeah, but he was sprinting out of the room. (this was at the WC).

How many people you know can solve a rubiks cube?


----------



## Paul Landers (Sep 25, 2017)

1.

What's your PB?


----------



## greentgoatgal (Sep 25, 2017)

13.02

What method do you use?


----------



## Paul Landers (Sep 25, 2017)

greentgoatgal said:


> 13.02
> 
> What method do you use?


LBL + CFOP

whats your main?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 25, 2017)

A Gan UM with blue nuts.

What is your favorite puzzle you own?


----------



## Paul Landers (Sep 25, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> A Gan UM with blue nuts.
> 
> What is your favorite puzzle you own?


A Gan Air UM with white nuts.

What puzzle is the hardest to solve?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 25, 2017)

That I own, a 7x7, ever, a yottaminx.

What is the most expensive puzzle you own?


----------



## Paul Landers (Sep 25, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> That I own, a 7x7, ever, a yottaminx.
> 
> What is the most expensive puzzle you own?


Gans 356 Air UM - $42

What's the least expensive puzzle you own? (that is not really easy, like a 1x1)


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Sep 25, 2017)

Paul Landers said:


> Gans 356 Air UM - $42
> 
> What's the least expensive puzzle you own? (that is not really easy, like a 1x1)


Dollar store cube.
Why is Pyraminx the best event?


----------



## Paul Landers (Sep 25, 2017)

Ghost Cuber said:


> Dollar store cube.
> Why is Pyraminx the best event?



It isn't.

What is your favorite event?


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Sep 25, 2017)

Paul Landers said:


> It isn't.
> 
> What is your favorite event?


Pyraminx.
What is your main 3x3?


----------



## Paul Landers (Sep 25, 2017)

Ghost Cuber said:


> Pyraminx.
> What is your main 3x3?


Gans Air UM 

What's your main Pyraminx?


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Sep 25, 2017)

Paul Landers said:


> Gans Air UM
> 
> What's your main Pyraminx?


Bell with around 30k solves.
Who is your favorite Cubing YouTuber?


----------



## Paul Landers (Sep 25, 2017)

Ghost Cuber said:


> Bell with around 30k solves.
> Who is your favorite Cubing YouTuber?


Me.
What event do you hate the most?


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Sep 25, 2017)

Paul Landers said:


> Me.
> What event do you hate the most?


Feet.
What is your YouTube channel?


----------



## Paul Landers (Sep 25, 2017)

Ghost Cuber said:


> Feet.
> What is your YouTube channel?


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDWUepxYvST8Zd7HqFmCvlw <-- this one.

What is your least favorite puzzle?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 25, 2017)

My old moyu skewb... pretty sure this has been asked before. 

How many tabs do you have open right now?


----------



## Paul Landers (Sep 25, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> My old moyu skewb... pretty sure this has been asked before.
> 
> How many tabs do you have open right now?


6.

How many solves have you done on 3x3 (total + estimation)


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 25, 2017)

IDK whatsoever, probably around 30-40k.

How many solves are on your cstimer session for 3x3? (or whatevey timer you use)


----------



## Paul Landers (Sep 25, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> IDK whatsoever, probably around 30-40k.
> 
> How many solves are on your cstimer session for 3x3? (or whatevey timer you use)



800.

What's your favorite event (yes the same question)


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 25, 2017)

3x3.

What is your main 4x4?


----------



## greentgoatgal (Sep 26, 2017)

A shengshou I believe. I got it way back before I got into speedcubing and haven't gotten around to finding a new one. 

Are you right or left handed?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 26, 2017)

right. 

Do you like 4x4?


----------



## greentgoatgal (Sep 27, 2017)

I didn't used to, but it has really grown on me the last few days

Who is the best cuber in your opinion?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 27, 2017)

max.

What is your main 4x4?


----------



## Ron Weasly (Oct 7, 2017)

MoYu AoSu

Which method do u use for the 3x3??


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 7, 2017)

cfop.

What do you use for your main 3x3?


----------



## mDiPalma (Oct 7, 2017)

guhong

how many more white cubes do you have than black cubes?


----------



## Ron Weasly (Oct 14, 2017)

-1 (lol)

how many cubes have u DESTROYED(more than popping)


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 14, 2017)

1

How many cubes do you have?


----------



## Ron Weasly (Oct 15, 2017)

12

how many nationals have u gone till now??


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 15, 2017)

no nats, 1 worlds.

How many 3x3s do you have?


----------



## teboecubes (Oct 16, 2017)

7

Do you have a cubing channel?


----------



## Ron Weasly (Oct 16, 2017)

yup

what's ur opinion 'bout the gods alg...do u think it exists???


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 16, 2017)

ya

Why did Rubiks sue the cubicle


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 17, 2017)

They are selfish and close-minded

What is your personal opinion of erno rubik?


----------



## Ron Weasly (Oct 17, 2017)

smart

how do/did u practice f2l??


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 17, 2017)

By solving cubes

Can you do 8OH


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 17, 2017)

Not even sure what that is (8x8 OH?) so no

How many different cubes do you think you've solved over the course of your cubing career?


----------



## Ron Weasly (Oct 18, 2017)

something like 50...

At which stage u thought/think to leave cubing???


----------



## grasoga (Oct 19, 2017)

NEVER EVER!!

What age were you when you solved your first 3x3 and how did you learn?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 19, 2017)

10ish Beginners tutorial Noah Richinson (sorry for spelling) if I correct.

2x2 Pb single?


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Oct 23, 2017)

0.602 but who cares.

What's your most expensive cube?


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 23, 2017)

Cubicle labs Valk 3 M ($50)

What is your least favorite cube?


----------



## The Cubing Potato (Oct 24, 2017)

RUBIK'S 360!!!!!! (If that counts as a cube)


What is your opinion on skewb?


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Oct 24, 2017)

It's decent. I don't have much incentive to practice it, but when I get the chance to compete in it, I do 50 solves a day leading up to the comp.

Do you practice big cubes?


----------



## The Cubing Potato (Oct 24, 2017)

no

do you do clock?


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 24, 2017)

No

How many official solves do you have?


----------



## The Cubing Potato (Oct 26, 2017)

none. never been to a comp

do you play baseball?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 26, 2017)

No.

next person plays minecraft.


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 26, 2017)

No

Is this the make assumptions thread?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 26, 2017)

Of course it is (I messed up )

Do you enjoy cooking?


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Oct 26, 2017)

Yeah!

How active are you on Speedsolving?


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 27, 2017)

Fairly active

Do you play any sports?


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Oct 27, 2017)

Does fencing count? If so, yes.

Do you live in the US?


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 27, 2017)

Yes

Do you have any pets?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 27, 2017)

Yes 1 dog 1 cat

Has a GTS2M?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 29, 2017)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Yes 1 dog 1 cat
> 
> Has a GTS2M?


I don't have any form of Weilong GTS

Do you know how to shuffle cards correctly?


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 29, 2017)

Yes. And I can do bridge.  

Do you like monopoly?


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Oct 29, 2017)

Yes

Have you ever been cheering someone on while they do an official solve that ends up being a 3x3 wr single? Because it happened to me this morning.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 29, 2017)

Never been to a comp

Do know full EG?


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 29, 2017)

No. Not even sure what that is 

Was the first cube you solved a rubik's brand?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 29, 2017)

Yes (EG is for 2x2 about 120 algs)


Is your 2x2 PB sub 2


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 29, 2017)

Yes, it's 1.23 seconds 

What was the second kind of cube you learned to solve?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 29, 2017)

3x3, I learned 2x2 first.

What’s your favorite event?


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 29, 2017)

3x3

What is your 4x4 PB?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 29, 2017)

I haven’t even did a timed 4x4 solve LOL, I dont even know parity...... 

What’s your 4x4 Pb?


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 29, 2017)

1:32

What is your pyraminx pb?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 29, 2017)

5 something


Why do you have a goat on your profile pic?


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Oct 29, 2017)

I think you need glasses.

Have you gone to a comp?


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 29, 2017)

No

How many methods do you know?


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 29, 2017)

Duncan Bannon said:


> ..
> Why do you have a goat on your profile pic?


Why not lol. It's my nicest photo of my nicest doe.


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Oct 30, 2017)

Too many. As far as I remember, CFOP, Roux, ZZ, Petrus, LBL, Nourse, CFCE, Triangular Francisco, FreeFOP, so at least 9.

Are you either Duncan Bannon or greentgoatgal?


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 30, 2017)

Yes 

What is the largest cube in in the NxNxN series you have solved?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 30, 2017)

5x5....

What main event do you want the in the WCA?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 30, 2017)

MasterKilominx (Mebiminx). 

ar you a big fan of magnets?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 30, 2017)

Yes, weak magnets though.

What’s your favorite PLL?


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 30, 2017)

T perm

Do you know COLL?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 30, 2017)

No

Favorite ZBLL if you know any?


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 1, 2017)

Don't know any 

How old were you when you started cubing?


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Nov 1, 2017)

8 or 9

Are greengoatgal and Duncan Bannon going to let this thread die already?


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 1, 2017)

How would I know

Is Croatia a member of the European union?


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Nov 1, 2017)

I'm pretty sure, but I won't check.

Is there going to be someone other than cuber314159, greengoatgal, Duncan Bannon, or I that will become active on this thread?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 1, 2017)

Idk

How r u?


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Nov 2, 2017)

gr8

Is this the last comment?


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 2, 2017)

No

How many different cubes do you know how to solve?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 3, 2017)

Idk like 5.

How many can you solve.


----------



## Rafael Paulino (Nov 3, 2017)

Like.... idk....... 13???

Have you took a place in a comp?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 3, 2017)

Sadly no

Have you solved a 7x7?


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 4, 2017)

No

Do you have a YouTube channel?


----------



## Rafael Paulino (Nov 4, 2017)

Yes but with no vids

Are you cubing right now?


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 4, 2017)

Sadly not

Are you meant to be doing homework now?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 4, 2017)

Nope

Are you in the process of magnetizing a cube right now?


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 4, 2017)

In the process of getting used to magnetic cubes

How many magnets are in your 3x3x3 main


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 4, 2017)

48

Are you top 5 in your class overall in school?


----------



## Rafael Paulino (Nov 5, 2017)

I live in the Phillipines so there's nothing like that but I think yes

Do you live in Asia?


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 5, 2017)

No

Have you had a cube confiscated by your teacher?


----------



## Rafael Paulino (Nov 5, 2017)

Yes and she never gave it back 

Are you in high school?


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 5, 2017)

If I was in the us I would be

Have you ever sold a cube?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 5, 2017)

Yes

Favorite non cubing sport?


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 6, 2017)

Soccer

Do you have any magnetized cubes that aren't 3x3s?


----------



## Rafael Paulino (Nov 6, 2017)

Yes a 4x4 and 2x2

Is your favorite drink water?


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 7, 2017)

Heck no

Do you magnetize your own cubes?


----------



## The Cubing Potato (Nov 9, 2017)

no


do you like bld?


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 9, 2017)

Yes

Can you do 4BLD?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 9, 2017)

Nope. Can’t even do 2x2 blind... yes I know im a nub


Are you happy right this second?


----------



## The Cubing Potato (Nov 10, 2017)

no


are you good at skewb?


----------



## Rafael Paulino (Nov 10, 2017)

Decent

Is it afternoon?


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 10, 2017)

Yes, dark

Are you sub15 on 8x8x8


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Nov 14, 2017)

never done one, but I'm sub 8 on 7x7 and sub 30 on 9x9

Do you like emo/punk music?


----------



## Rafael Paulino (Nov 14, 2017)

Heck no

Is the answer to this question yes?


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 15, 2017)

No

What do you think is the hardest cube to solve?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 20, 2017)

The 22x22 cube somebody made that pops every few turns.


Why you change your profile pic?


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 20, 2017)

Most recently, because I wanted a cute goat photo instead of a set up goat photo

Where do you think the USA national competition will be?


----------



## Ravagerous (Nov 22, 2017)

Fort Wayne?
Who made you sad?


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 22, 2017)

@Ravagerous for asking a stupid question

Who are you?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 14, 2017)

I'm me.

Why, just, why?


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 14, 2017)

Did I get another cube? I'm a Cuber

What's your favourite F2L case


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Dec 17, 2017)

R U R'

Do you like squan?


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 17, 2017)

No, I've seen friends try to learn and they found it hard so i don't really see the point in learning if it's just going to annoy me.

How many 3x3s do you have


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 17, 2017)

4.

What's your favorite event?


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 17, 2017)

Alternates between 3x3,4x4 and 5x5.

How many 7x7s do you have


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Dec 17, 2017)

2

How many comps do you go to per year?


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 17, 2017)

Haven't been to enough to have an accurate figure 

Only use Rubik's lube on your puzzles and drink it daily (it's technically food safe according to their website) or only use lubicle one and drink it daily


----------



## Max Cruz (Dec 18, 2017)

What.

Is the next person useless?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 19, 2017)

No.

How many cubes do you own?


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 19, 2017)

You'll have to wait for my end of year collection video, assuming I do one

What is your YouTube channel called


----------



## Max Cruz (Dec 19, 2017)

Mike Hunt's Void Cubes

What is your YouTube channel called?


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Dec 20, 2017)

Zeke Mackay

Why did two people ask the same question twice in a row?


----------



## Max Cruz (Dec 20, 2017)

TheRubiksCombo said:


> Zeke Mackay
> 
> Why did two people ask the same question twice in a row?



I don't know.
Why did two people ask the same question twice in a row?


----------



## greentgoatgal (Dec 20, 2017)

Because the person asking the second time was being repetitive and annoying. 

Do you have any hobbies other than cubing?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 20, 2017)

Gaming and Star Wars are a couple of them.

When did you start cubing?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 20, 2017)

Studio C.

What's your least favorite song?


----------



## Max Cruz (Dec 21, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Studio C.
> 
> What's your least favorite song?



Birthday Song

Which YouTube channel do you most like?


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 21, 2017)

Colourful pockets probably

Favourite lubricant?


----------



## Max Cruz (Dec 21, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> Colourful pockets probably
> 
> Favourite lubricant?



For what? K-Y Jelly ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

What is your greatest fear?


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 26, 2017)

An unsolved cube jk

If there is a scrambled 7x7 infront of you that is not yours what do you do (the owner is not in sight)


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 26, 2017)

Find the owner and make them solve it.

If you have 2 3x3s, and no pizza, how many people were wearing hats yesterday?


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 26, 2017)

Idk

If there is a scrambled 2x2 infront of you and the owner is not in sight, what do you do


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 28, 2017)

50+ check my YouTube for exact number

How many twisty puzzles do you have


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 28, 2017)

20.

How many events do you practice?


----------



## greentgoatgal (Dec 28, 2017)

1

Why is cubing addictive?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 1, 2018)

Yep.

What is your favorite non-WCA puzzle?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 5, 2018)

A 4-dimensional 1x1x1x1.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jan 5, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> A 4-dimensional 1x1x1x1.


Question?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 6, 2018)

Yep.

What is your favorite event?


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jan 6, 2018)

3x3

What is the most boring event?


----------



## Hazel (Jan 6, 2018)

In my opinion and based on the events I've done, 7x7
Estimated, how many times have you sneezed in the past 5 hours?


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jan 6, 2018)

Zero

What is your least favorite event?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 6, 2018)

7x7 BLD FMC with Feet


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jan 6, 2018)

For real


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 6, 2018)

YES


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 7, 2018)

greentgoatgal said:


> Zero
> 
> What is your least favorite event?


Probably MBLD, maybe I'd like it if I could do it but it seems like a waste of time now (why do you think they often hold it during lunch?)

What was the best cube released in 2011?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 7, 2018)

The original GAN III?
How many cubes did you lose( I lost 8)


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 7, 2018)

3

What is your biggest cube?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 7, 2018)

Megaminx
How many 3x3s do you have


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 7, 2018)

4.

What is the last book you read?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 7, 2018)

Popular science. 
What method do you use? ( pls don't be CFOP)


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jan 8, 2018)

Sorry lol
I use CFOP

Have you ever switched methods? Other than switching from beginner's.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 8, 2018)

Yep. Ideal method, then Beginners, then CFOP then finally Roux.
Have you ever switched methods? Other than switching from beginner's.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 8, 2018)

I've switched to CFOP, then to ZZ, then back to CFOP... twice.

When do you think the 6.88 OH WR will be broken?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 8, 2018)

Next year by a Petrus guy.
Is Heise any good for speedsolving?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 8, 2018)

It's definitely not the best.

How many 4x4s do you own?


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 8, 2018)

13 I think

How many 7x7s do you have?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 8, 2018)

1.

How many comps have you been to?


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 8, 2018)

3x/X 
Have you been to more comps than the number of 5x5s you own.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 8, 2018)

No.

What is your 7x7 single PB?


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 8, 2018)

5:28 I think

If you got a 14x14 how long do you think it would take you to solve it.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jan 8, 2018)

Honestly no idea. I haven't solved anything bigger than a 4x4.

Who is going to be the first to break the 3x3 WR single this year?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 8, 2018)

I'm hoping Max will.

Have you ever solved anything bigger than a 7x7?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 9, 2018)

No. What method do you use? (PLS PLS PLS PLS DON'T BE CFOP!!!!!!)


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 9, 2018)

Sorry.

What is your 2x2 pb single?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 9, 2018)

0.5 seconds. ( Scramble solved in 3 moves)
What is your 33x33 AO1000?


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 9, 2018)

33x33x1? DNS
33x33xN? DNS
33x33x33? sadly still DNS

What puzzle(s) are you going to order next?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 9, 2018)

GAN 356 Air SM, Cubicle Wuque M, Yuxin 17x17, Moyu 13x13, GAN 460, MoYu MF3s, Cubicle 356S, GAN 357 Ultimate, GAN 249, Type C WitTwo, WitEden Mixup cube , Fangshi Ghost Cube.


Spoiler



Just kidding. Moyu MF2S,Cong's Meiyu.


What is your main 2x2?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 9, 2018)

a wuxia m

Will Max or Seung get the 3x3 WR average this year? And if so, then which one of them will get it first?


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Jan 10, 2018)

Likely Max


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 10, 2018)

Question?


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Jan 10, 2018)

Will the next 3x3 *official *WR be a sub 4?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 10, 2018)

Yes. Feliks keeps on getting sub-4s, it is just a matter of time.


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Jan 11, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> Yes. Feliks keeps on getting sub-4s, it is just a matter of time.


Question?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 11, 2018)

What question?


How will the Red bull/rubiks comp turn out?


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 13, 2018)

I recon it will flop, lots of good cubes will boycott it unless paid lots of money.

What is the best budget pyraminx?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 14, 2018)

Cubing classroom


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 15, 2018)

QUestion?


----------



## Runnerboy1008 (Jan 15, 2018)

Will Drew Brads take back the pyra wr average?


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 15, 2018)

Probably

Will people ever always remember how these threads work?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 16, 2018)

No. 
Will cuber314159 reply next?


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 16, 2018)

Yes

How many cubes do you have?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 16, 2018)

2x Moyu MF2s, Meiyu, Wuque, Gan Air, Cyclone boys 40mm , Qiyi Qiheng, shengshou pyraminx
Will cuber314159 *not* reply next?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 16, 2018)

Yes.

Do you own a 13x13?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 16, 2018)

No.
What is your main.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 17, 2018)

An SM with white GES lubed with silk, weight 3, DNM, and lubicle 1 (I know a lot)

What is your worst cube?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 19, 2018)

Rubiks brand.
WHat's your best cube?


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 19, 2018)

A qiyi wuque???

What is the worst 5x5 you own?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 20, 2018)

It’s called the GAN 500 Air. It feels like there is nothing there and everything is transparent. Including the stickers.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 20, 2018)

Question?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 23, 2018)

yes, that is a question.

What is the cheapest cube you own?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 23, 2018)

Dollar store.
What is your most pop-prone cube?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 23, 2018)

A cheap 4x4.

What is your 3bld PB?


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 23, 2018)

DNS.

what is your 1BLD PB?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 30, 2018)

10 minutes. I started timer, couldn't find 1x1, 8 minutes to find it and 2 minutes to find the timer.
Sponsored by Vcube or Rubiks?


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 30, 2018)

Vcube, at least they stopped eventually when they realised Cuber didn't like them.

Cube or non cubic WCA puzzle?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 30, 2018)

Cube. Roux makes it interesting (especially if it’s big cubes)


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 30, 2018)

I can’t think of a question, what should I do?


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 30, 2018)

Think of a question

I am slow because


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 31, 2018)

...You confuse this thread with Finish the Sentence.
Should I use Wuque or Meiyu?(congs design)


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 31, 2018)

Wuque

I ordered the non sculpted xman galaxy V2, should i get the sculpted one?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 1, 2018)

No.
Should I convert to LSE from L5E?


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 1, 2018)

Yes probably, I don't do much Roux though so don't really know.

Are you slow?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Feb 1, 2018)

At pyraminx.

What is your 5x5 main?


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 1, 2018)

Wushuang

What is your 6x6 main


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 2, 2018)

Big cubes are so tedious, plus the fact I use Roux, means I don't have 5x5x5 +.
IS THAT A 10x10?????


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 3, 2018)

No, but I don't have a 10x10, could you get one for me?

When will the qiyi wuya 19x19 come out?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 10, 2018)

Dunno. 
What do you think about the red bull championships?


----------



## tnk351 (Feb 13, 2018)

IDK.
Can you give me that Rubik's triangle?


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 13, 2018)

Long lecture on why Rubik's are bad andhowbad youareat maths

Wha is the smallest cube you own


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 13, 2018)

A Cyclone Boys Fewu.
What is your FmC method


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 13, 2018)

CFOP, but I try to make it more efficient. I average ~50-60 moves


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 13, 2018)

Question


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 13, 2018)

Is Old Pochmann for edges worth learning?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 14, 2018)

????
Why do you use CFOP for FMC if you could use freefop to reduce ~10 moves(a lot)


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 14, 2018)

I do use some keyhole and try to make the F2L more efficient, it’s like a mix between cfop and freefop.

What is your YouTube channel (if you have one)


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 14, 2018)

I have already posted it above

Have you checked out my YouTube channel?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Feb 14, 2018)

Yes.

Do you have the time?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 14, 2018)

2:14 PM EST

Have you ever gotten your cubes stolen/left at a comp? If so, what was the worst one?


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 14, 2018)

Yes, only once. I lost my Thunderclap.

Have you been to a Florida comp?


----------



## tnk351 (Feb 15, 2018)

No

Will you go to a comp in this month?


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 15, 2018)

Sadly no, but I'm signed up for one next month

When was the last time you sat on your pyraminx?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Feb 15, 2018)

Never.

When is the last time you got a DNF avg?


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 15, 2018)

idek

What is your favorite sport (excluding basketball, soccer, football, or baseball)


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Feb 15, 2018)

The only one I do: Cross Country.

Do you own a 10x10?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 15, 2018)

Nope

Roux Vs ZZ?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Feb 15, 2018)

ZZ.

Favorite movie?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 15, 2018)

Probably SecondHand Lions.

Your favorite movie?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Feb 15, 2018)

Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring

What events do you like to do?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 15, 2018)

2x2,3x3,4x4.

Do you like the F2L case on WombatWarrior17 profile pic?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 16, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Roux Vs ZZ?


ROUX BECAUSE I'M EXTREMELY BIASED AND HATE F2L


Duncan Bannon said:


> 2x2,3x3,4x4.
> 
> Do you like the F2L case on WombatWarrior17 profile pic?


No

IS THAT A 10x10?


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 16, 2018)

Yes, it is.

Will you buy me a 10x10?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 16, 2018)

No

Best 6x6?


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 16, 2018)

Wuhua V2 probably.

Will better 6x6s come out soon?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 16, 2018)

One day, however I think it will always have the worstish hardware.

Favorite relay?


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 16, 2018)

2-5 probably but I don't do relays much.

1x1 is


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 16, 2018)

Really hard.


Band in school is


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 16, 2018)

not at my school.

Also you all realize this is the _question_ thread right? The finish the sentence thread is here: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/finish-the-sentence.62798/page-12#post-1277541

What is the best clock?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 16, 2018)

LingAo(I don't do clock)

No I didn't realize that for a moment lol.

Best 2x2?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 16, 2018)

MF2S. Soooooo fast.
What should I buy for my next puzzel.(yes I spelt it wrong)


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Feb 17, 2018)

15 Puzzle @Nicky Steingraber 

If you do clock: Reasons why Rubiks is better then Lingo with Rubiks pins?

If you don't: Best mega?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 18, 2018)

X-man
What methods do you use for:
2x2 
3x3
4x4
Big Cubes
FMC
BLD
OH
Pyra
Mega
Skewb
Square-1


----------



## Kumato (Feb 18, 2018)

2-Corners first (LOL)
3-Reduced CFOP
4-Reduction-CFOP
bc-Reduction-CFOP
fmc-Cross, F2L, LL(ELL,OLL,PLL)
bld-i dont do bld, but if I did, Old pochmann
oh-CFOP
pyra-LBL
mega-LL
skewb-I dont own one
sq1-I dont own one

Magic or clock?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 18, 2018)

Clock because it is WCA.
What doesn Kumato mean


----------



## Kumato (Feb 18, 2018)

Is a korean tomato(I'm not korean, I just think the name is cool)

What does 1001010101001 mean in binary?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 18, 2018)

4777.
Wha is 4777


----------



## Kumato (Feb 18, 2018)

A potato type probably.

What is your favorite number and why


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 20, 2018)

2 because:
1. It is the only even prime number
2. It is the first even number
3. Its square is also it times itself
4. It layers the fastest puzzle
5. You can cut it in half 
6. It looks like a swan
7. I could make two more points but I'm too lazy
What is your favorite puzzle except 3x3.


----------



## Kumato (Feb 20, 2018)

2x2

I also want to say my favourite number, 3435, because 3^3 + 4^4 + 3^3 + 5^5= 3435

You write color or colour


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 20, 2018)

Colour, you American?

What is the best cube released in 2012


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 21, 2018)

Dayan panshi


----------



## Kumato (Feb 21, 2018)

Worst 17x17x17 on 2017?


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 21, 2018)

If we’re talking about mass-produced 17x17s, the Yuxin is both the best and the worst.

What is the best show on YouTube?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 21, 2018)

Does AGT videos count? (I don't watch shows)


Your favorite 2x2?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 22, 2018)

Dayan Zanchi OP.
Favorite Mega?


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 22, 2018)

X-Man Galaxy Sculpted

What is your favorite skewb?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 15, 2018)

Moyu Magnetic.


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 15, 2018)

Question?


----------



## CarterBen (Mar 16, 2018)

The fastest time you could solve (so far)?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 16, 2018)

13


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 16, 2018)

Lub1cle or DNM


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 16, 2018)

Lubicle one

Lubiclr one or silk


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 16, 2018)

1, last longer.
A or B


----------



## teboecubes (Mar 16, 2018)

A

B or C


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 17, 2018)

B

C or D


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 17, 2018)

D


D or F


----------



## teboecubes (Mar 17, 2018)

E

F or G


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 17, 2018)

G
H or I


----------



## Kumato (Mar 17, 2018)

Compact Disk

GTS or GAN (five photos taken moments before disasters)


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 17, 2018)

GTS


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 17, 2018)

QUESTION????!!!!


----------



## teboecubes (Mar 17, 2018)

I or J


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 18, 2018)

J
Just or Kidding


----------



## greentgoatgal (Mar 18, 2018)

Kidding 

Qiyi or Gan?


----------



## Zaksox (Mar 18, 2018)

Kinda. Maybe a little soccer, I am bad at it though. Next question: what's your best cube in terms of speed?


----------



## greentgoatgal (Mar 18, 2018)

Valk 3 M. 

Qiyi or Gan?


----------



## Zaksox (Mar 18, 2018)

Gan definitely.

Zemdegs or cho?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 18, 2018)

cho
WHy di @greengoatgal change her profile.


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 18, 2018)

No.

What's he hardest puzzle you ever solved?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 18, 2018)

Mastermorphix
Whats the easiest puzzle you ever solved?


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 18, 2018)

Ivy cube (I don't have 1X1x n puzzles.)

Break one piece of the 13X13 or take the entire thing apart?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 18, 2018)

Break one piece


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 18, 2018)

Question @1001010101001
This is starting to ruin the thread


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 21, 2018)

Just start from here.

MF3RS OR MF3RS2


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 21, 2018)

MF3RS2

MF3RS2 or YLM


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 22, 2018)

YLM 
1 or 2


----------



## teboecubes (Mar 22, 2018)

2

2 or 3


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 22, 2018)

3
3 or 4


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 23, 2018)

4
4 or 5


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 23, 2018)

5
5 or6


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 23, 2018)

6
6 or 7


----------

